# my poor Toby dog



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I usually talk mostly about the Tito Monster because, at his age, he and I do more together but Toby is my heart dog. He's my 11+ year old.
Well he just had a bout with ear infections for the first time in years, and I posted elsewhere that I used the Mal-Otic drops (Oto-Max) and it caused him to go stone deaf. 
About 10 days later, I'd say his hearing is back to normal.
BUT
now it looks like his demodex mange is coming back on his face.
Sigh.
Back to the vet this week. I wonder if the stress of everything that just happened to him caused it to crop back out. 
Poor Toby, that will mean back on the high dose ivermectin, if that's in fact what it is. 
Sigh.


----------



## boomers mom (Sep 17, 2008)

poor toby...best wishes sent his way and yours for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

AAAHH Toby, I'm so sorry. Feel better buddy. 

BTW, have you ever considered using transfer factors with him ?? http://www.shirleys-wellness-cafe.com/tf/s/pets.htm#direction I used the Classic Transfer Factors with Cody and his AIHA (the human formula rec. for autoimmune issues). Others are rec for boosting the immune syste. Might be worth looking into.....


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hope Toby is feeling better soon!


----------



## zippybossrock (Jan 12, 2008)

Poor Toby....I hope he's doing better very soon!!!


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

i hope your toby gets better soon....poor guy.....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks for the good wishes!
I will look at that website and see what the "transfer factors" is all about. Toby has no spleen, so his immune system is, by definition, suppressed. The spleen produces the anti-parasitic T-cells, which is why my vet thinks he's so prone to mange now.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Poor guy... hope he's better soon


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Poor baby. Sending hugs and wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Feel better soon Toby


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Poor Toby. Hopefully he will be back feeling better soon. From one golden oldie to another, you rock.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Hope Toby is feeling much better soon!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I guess the only "good" thing you can say about demodex mange, if there is a good thing, is that it truly doesn't bother the dog at all. He's not even aware it's there. Unlike sarcoptic mange, it doesn't particularly itch and it doesn't hurt. 
It bothers me because it means there's an underlying problem....


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Aww poor Toby! *sending him hugs*

So Did the ear medicine actually cause him to go deaf? Has this same reaction happened to other dogs? If so, I'll have to keep that in mind....


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Poor Toby. I'm glad he got his hearing back (whew!). I will be very careful if Copper is prescribed ear drops. That is one thing we've missed out on!

I don't know anything about demodectic mange, but I'm glad it doesn't bother him.

I hope the underlying problem just goes away! You probably do Toby like I do copper - check and feel and worry every day. Do you feel good? Is anything wrong? Oh what's this? etc. etc. Poor boy can't turn around for me feeling and checking, but he likes it.

Give toby some hugs and kisses from me.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh poor Toby. That medicine makes him loopy, doesn't it. And worries mom.....
My Maggie had the same reaction to Otomax, a few years ago. Her hearing returned after flushing, a few days later.


----------



## h06ben (May 7, 2009)

Get well soon, Toby


----------

